# Sites of former transmitters on Wikimapia



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Let's have a look on some former transmission sites throughout the world. Although at all sites shown in this posting, the antenna tower is demolished, the site has often still a characteristic geometrical pattern.

http://www.wikimapia.org/#y=51716589&x=13264320&z=18&l=5&m=a&v=2
Basement of mast of former Deutschlandsender III (height: 337 metres, built in 1939, dismantled in 1945)

http://www.wikimapia.org/#y=52669218&x=11421890&z=18&l=5&m=a&v=2
Basement of 170 metre mast of former Goliath transmitter, a facility used by German Navy between 1942 and 1945.
The faclity consisted of 21 masts, 3 210 and 18 170 metres tall. This basement is the best relicht of this facility, which was
demolished in 1946

http://www.wikimapia.org/#y=52476246&x=13588886&z=16&l=5&m=s&v=2
Former mediumwave transmitter at Berlin-Köpenick. 248 metre tall guyed mast, demolished in 2002

http://www.wikimapia.org/#y=48002359&x=8520104&z=18&l=5&m=s&v=2
Former mediumwave transmitter at Bad Dürrheim, 120 metre tall mast, demolished in 1979. transmitter building now used as residntial

http://www.wikimapia.org/#y=-43053491&x=-65190873&z=18&l=5&m=s&v=2
Former OMEGA-transmitter at Trelew, 366 metre tall guyed mast, demolished in 1998

http://www.wikimapia.org/#y=-20974136&x=55289847&z=18&l=5&m=s&v=2
Former OMEGA-transmitter at La Moure, 427 metre tall guyed mast, demolished in 1999

http://www.wikimapia.org/#y=21404801&x=-157830706&z=16&l=5&m=s&v=2
Former OMEGA-transmitter on Hawaii

http://www.wikimapia.org/#y=24802706&x=141325398&z=18&l=5&m=s&v=2
Former LORAN-C transmitter on Iwo Jima, 412 metre tall mast, dismantled in 1994

http://www.wikimapia.org/#y=9546234&x=138165430&z=18&l=5&m=s&v=2
Former LORAN-C transmitter on Yap Island, 305 metre tall mast, dismantled in 1987

Here 3 examples from Poland. As Google Map is not available for most parts of Poland in
the required resolution, screenshots from http://212.244.179.188/website/Orto/viewer.htm were taken instead









Site of former RCN Konstantynow, where from 1974 to 1991 world's tallest structure stood









Site of former RON Przebędowo, a facility used for mediumwave transmission near Poznan. It used a 103 metre tall guyed mast, which was
dismantled in 1998.









Site of former former RCN Wola Rasztowska, a mediumwave transmitter near Warszawa, which was shut-down in 1998.


----------



## Dacotah7 (Mar 5, 2012)

I realize this is an old post but it contains factual errors. I was doing research which led me here.

RE:
http://www.wikimapia.org/#y=-2097413...18&l=5&m=s&v=2
Former OMEGA-transmitter at La Moure, 427 metre tall guyed mast, demolished in 1999

It was and still is 365.25 meters tall. It was never demolished. The OMEGA tower was operated by the US Coast Guard. As global positioning evolved, the OMEGA system was no longer needed. Since the shutdown of the Omega Navigation System, it is used for VLF transmissions to submarines. Today it is operated by the US Navy.

http://jproc.ca/hyperbolic/omega.html
See the "Closure" paragraph near the end of the article


----------

